# There Are Times I'M Glad I Don'T Collect Seiko 7A28S



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

There have been some silly prices asked (and paid) for Seiko 7A28's recently - especially the Aliens and Guigiaro variants.

Particularly when you think about the number of N.O.S, examples that have turned up on eBay in the last couple of months.

So, in truth, they're hardly 'rare' are they - just weren't big sellers in their day, and so surplus unsold stock is still turning up.

How about a truly rare version of 7A38 ?

Remember the Bridgestone Motorsport 7A28 from the Yahoo Japan Auctions thread ?

Think *even rarer*. eBay item # 280725488934



> *SEIKO 7A28-7160 by Honda F1.*
> 
> Die Legende...
































> My little watch collection will be transformed. And what one man's meat is another man's poison.
> 
> Offered is a rare 7A28-7160 Seiko F1 Honda execution. Limited to 276 pcs.
> 
> ...


And the asking price ? :huh: Probably not an unrealistic *1,299.00 Euros* (approx. Â£1,138.90)

Me ? Nah. :schmoll: For that kinda money I could have a couple more Cartier *Ferrari* 7A*3*8's. :wub:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

LOL. Was just googling Honda F1 1983 season. :umnik2:

Of course there was no factory Honda F1 car in 1983.

Honda F1 were engine suppliers only from 1983 - 1992.

But I'd forgotten what an ugly shed the Spirit Honda 201C was:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> How about a truly rare version of 7A38 ?


B*gg*r :taz: My favourite typo.







Of course, I meant to write 7A*2*8 !

I've just been googling this (to death) and can find no prior references to it on the 'Net.

I did find one possible reference, listed on iOffer in July 2009:



> 29 Jul 2009 â€" Jewelry & Watches for sale Seiko Honda Racing F1 Team Watch LIMITED EDITION
> 
> In Stock from JAPAN NEW IN BOX RETAIL PRICE $8320 OUR PRICE ...


But that could be anything - and is probably more likely one of the Honda F1 Sportura's, like this: http://page21.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/j146446403


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Honda and Seiko - made for each other. :notworthy:

Mike


----------



## 7A28lvr (May 19, 2011)

One observation regarding prices that I find interesting. I recall purchasing my first Seiko 7A28-7049 for $175.00 USD at a Service Merchandise discount store in 1985. Using DollarTimes.com's inflation calculator, the 2011 equivalent is approximately $364.00 USD, an amount very close to what an NOS example would bring today. Is this just a coincidence or does it hold true for other examples, particularly watches not inflated by their appearance in movies (Aliens, etc.)?


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

7A28lvr said:


> One observation regarding prices that I find interesting. I recall purchasing my first Seiko 7A28-7049 for $175.00 USD at a Service Merchandise discount store in 1985. Using DollarTimes.com's inflation calculator, the 2011 equivalent is approximately $364.00 USD, an amount very close to what an NOS example would bring today. Is this just a coincidence or does it hold true for other examples, particularly watches not inflated by their appearance in movies (Aliens, etc.)?


I don't think that some of the prices achieved / asked on eBay for 7Axx's has any relation to inflation per se, Bruce. :no:

I believe they're a result of the 'must have' collector syndrome, and sometimes opportunist Buy-it-Now asking prices. :lookaround:

I'd refer you to your own thread on the subject: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=67615 (most still remain unsold :thumbsdown

I mean, how much is a 25 year-old quartz watch worth - in the real world ? :huh:

Take a look at the *online* retail prices of Seiko's current 'bread and butter' quartz chrono's - the 7T92's. Many are >$150.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> I believe they're a result of the 'must have' collector syndrome .... (rather than 'inflation')


Let me give you an example, based on a comparatively 'mundane' Seiko 7A38 .... the stainless 7A38-7190.

Bill's recent post, and my reply in another thread:



SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Billtr96sn said:
> 
> 
> > For example this one http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SEIKO-7A38-7190-its-original-box-/330600273421?pt=UK_Jewelery_Watches_Watches_MensWatches_GL&hash=item4cf94fd60d looks good to me but I dont like the white dial.
> ...


That one subsequently sold on Tuesday evening, for a very respectable *Â£130.82*


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> That one subsequently sold on Tuesday evening, for a very respectable *Â£130.82*










I uploaded the wrong photo to Photobucket. That was the eBay seller's larger original photo hosted on Flickr.










I happen to know the seller from the old SCWF, and remember this online conversation I had with him in November 2009:

http://www.network54.com/Forum/78440/thread/1258907871/GMT+says+Hey+NaNa+!! .... and this is the very same 7A38-7190 he just sold for a nice *400%+* profit. :naughty:



> I thought of you last night after I spotted this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As it turns out, as you can see from the previous post / quote ....

It wasn't mint, nor N.O.S., but lightly used and the original bracelet was missing a good number of adjustment links. :thumbsdown:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Now compare that to the boxed with tags 7A38-7190 which I bought on eBay last August:










That one is almost mint, with a full complement of bracelet adjustment links ....

and came with a (fairly well-used) 7T32-7F80 for a total price of *Â£57.88* + postage !

The 7A38-7190 also came with the original receipt (from Argos in Wrexham) dated 5/9/87 for *Â£123.00*.



SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> I mean, how much is a 25 year-old quartz watch worth - in the real world ? :huh:


The one that sold on Tuesday for *Â£130.82* made an exceptionally good price for that model / condition.

IMO, it's nothing to do with inflation, but how well a seller photographs and describes it in his eBay listing. :wink2:



SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> I believe they're a result of the 'must have' collector syndrome ....


The eBay auction for the 7A38-7190 which ended on Tuesday received 29 bids from 17 individual bidders (and 600 views):

http://offer.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&_trksid=p4340.l2565&item=330600273421


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

With apologies for the fftopic: posts .... Getting back to the original subject of this thread:



SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> > *SEIKO 7A28-7160 by Honda F1.*
> >
> > Die Legende...
> 
> ...


I had made a slightly incorrect assumption, in my ramblings about 'Honda F1 and 1983'. :blush:

I had assumed that this watch might have been produced to celebrate Honda's return to F1 (albeit as an engine supplier).

Hence their choice of the Seiko 7A28 as a basis, which, by 1983, was then ramping up into full volume production.

I'd also zoomed in and squinted (hard:blind at the eBay seller's second photo, in an effort to make out the serial number.

I reckoned that it might be 390044 - but I wasn't sure  - so I sent him a message through eBay asking him what it was.

He just replied, stating that it's actually *8*90044; hence manufactured in September 1988, at the tail end of 7A28 production.

Which ties in with Honda F1's association with McLaren (they were already supplying engines to Williams and Lotus).

But what of the 'Limited Edition' of '276' ?? Where does that number come from ? :huh:

Does this particular watch's serial number of 8900*44* make this # 44 of 276 ? :dontgetit:

Not necessarily so - from what we've already seen of the relatively random nature of Seiko's (monthly) serial numbering.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> > Offered is a rare 7A28-7160 Seiko F1 Honda execution. Limited to 276 pcs.
> >
> > *To my knowledge, has not been officially on sale.*


Incidentally, the cal. / case model code 7A28-7160 is 'Not Found' on Seiko Oceania's database.

Not a surprise really, for a low volume (presumably JDM only) model, as other more mundane 7A28's are missing. 

Perhaps the answer to the 'Limited Edition of 276' question is to be found on that leaflet in the seller's third photo ? :read:


----------



## Moustachio (Feb 3, 2011)

well, there's not been many aliens, giugiaro's up very recently... a couple of months ago they seemed to be popping out of the wood work, but that seems to have died off?

There is only one Giugiaro on the 'bay atm (that is available to the UK etc), but that does seem mahoosively overpriced.. bu then that seller's stuff always is. 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-SEIKO-7A28-7A00-GIUGIARO-DESIGN-JAPAN-MEGA-RARE-/180710504265?pt=Wristwatches&hash=item2a132f7749


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> I mean, how much is a 25 year-old quartz watch worth - in the real world ? :huh:
> 
> Take a look at the *online* retail prices of Seiko's current 'bread and butter' quartz chrono's - the 7T92's. Many are >$150.


In fact, I've just been looking at a few of them, the 7T92-powered SSB005/007/009/011 range.
























Very retro-looking, and quite reminiscent of the 7A38's. Plenty on Amazon and eBay for *>$100*


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Think *even rarer*. eBay item # 280725488934
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/280725488934?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1076

5 days into the auction, the eBay seller dropped his Buy-it-Now price from 1299.00 to 899.00 Euros (approx. Â£795.60).

It still ended up unsold - only receiving two 'low-ball' offers of 150 Euros and 250 Euros - both summarily declined ! :thumbsdown:

So, vary rare it may indeed be, but obviously not to everyone's tastes - well, certainly not at that kind of asking price. :schmoll:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> See: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/280725488934?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1076
> 
> 5 days into the auction, the eBay seller dropped his Buy-it-Now price from 1299.00 to 899.00 Euros (approx. Â£795.60).
> 
> ...


The seller re-listed it on eBay again on the 18th September on a 10-day reserve price auction.

See: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/280741240524?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_950

It just ended a few seconds ago at *400.67 Euros* (nearly 350 Quid ), with Reserve still not met. :thumbsdown:

Note the additional text at the bottom of this listing:



> *The second Attempt, and the last one.*
> 
> Because many questions;
> 
> ...


Yeah, Yeah, Yeah.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh! By the way. My 6138-3002 wasn't worn by Steve McQueen when driving the Mustang during the filming of Bullitt! 

Mike


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

I dunno, Daz. 

The number of times you and Rob ('Om_nom_nom_watches!) have interjected in threads about Aliens and Bishops ....

I would have thought it was about time one (or both) of you started a thread about them of your own.

Anyway, seeing as we've already got this thread 'on the go', with a reasonably appropriate title ....

I thought I might as well make further use of it, and have a bit of a laugh into the bargain. 



Moustachio said:


> well, there's not been many aliens ....
> 
> a couple of months ago they seemed to be popping out of the wood work, but that seems to have died off?


They never actually stopped. You can't kill off the Aliens. :fear:

Not much more than a week after you posted that, St. Louis Seiko dealer Ron '49Ronnie' Canda,

who is well known on eBay for selling his never-ending supply of Seiko sample cases, listed this:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/160642308284?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_2169wt_934



> *New Seiko SAMPLE Black Chronograph Case 7A28-7009*












An (empty) Seiko 7A28-7009 'Aliens' sample case with a (not uncommon) cracked top pusher button ....

Which sold for a hefty *$204.38* US (approx. Â£132.05) on 1st September. 

It was bought by a Dutchman named 'Wout van Setten' (who apparently has a less than perfect command of English). :duh:

Mike ('Tixntox') and I were having a chuckle about this at the weekend (I'd already PM'd it to Daz weeks earlier) ....

But the very day after that eBay listing for the Aliens sample case ended, the following WTB was placed on SCWF:



> *WTB: i looking for black strap for Seiko Chronograph Sports 100 7A28-7009 Alien*
> 
> hello i looking for strap black originaal for Seiko Chronograph Sports 100 7A28-7009 Alien ho can help my !!
> 
> ...


It seems that Wout may have the last laugh yet though. :dontgetit:

He might have since found a 7A28 movement, if not a bracelet ....

Because last week, he listed a 7A28-7000 on eBay (presumably his own previous example) - item # 250897358533.

There were no takers at the original 375 Euros opening bid price :thumbsdown: but he's since re-listed it, as # 250903017722

and dropped the opening bid to 300 Euros and now has a first bidder.

Careful of this one - the eBay listing photos he has used are misleading.









They show the watch on it's correct original p/n B1092S black chrome coated bracelet ....

But in the text at the bottom of the description, Wout has written, in not the best of English:



> *i have to so strap is not on pictures new leder black strap. this whane is for my on*


Caveat Emptor, Aliens Fans ! :fear:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> I thought I might as well make further use of it, and have a bit of a laugh into the bargain.


So maybe that's not so funny. 

Apart of course from Wout placing that WTB advert on SCWF the day after winning the auction, which tickled me. :rofl:

But the next one is bl**dy hilarious IMHO, and deserves a plug for it's sheer 'epic awesomeness'. :shutup:

Listed overnight on eBay in the States with a 99c opening bid price and no reserve:



> *Vintage Seiko Speedmaster 7A28-7009 Aliens Watch. RARE!*
> 
> Epic. Awesome. Legendary. Rare. Minty Fresh.


Note: Not just plain old 'Minty', but 'Minty Fresh' ! :grin:










(10 other decent quality photos besides that one).



> Features: Alien Acid Blood Resistant, Looks Good On Sigourney Weaver,
> 
> Space Marine Tested, Weyland-Yutani Corporation Spaceflight Approved,
> 
> ...





> This watch needs no description. It is epic in it's epicness.
> 
> A jeweler in Frankenmuth, Michigan had this collecting dust in a display case and being a WIS watch nerd of the highest order I had to have it.
> 
> ...


Already, by this evening the bidding is at $75 after 6 bids. :thumbsup:

IMO, the seller deserves every cent he gets for it. One of the funniest 7Axx eBay listings I've read in a long time. :read:

Truly epic and awesome (much as we all hate those colonial colloquial expressions). :shutup: :rofl2:


----------



## bpc (Jul 20, 2011)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> Truly epic and awesome (much as we all hate those colonial colloquial expressions). :shutup: :rofl2:


We Yanks do have a way with words...

And yes, that's one epically sweet watch. Super rad! I'm sure he'll get a hefty sum for it.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

bpc said:


> SEIKO7A38 said:
> 
> 
> > Truly epic and awesome (much as we all hate those colonial colloquial expressions). :shutup: :rofl2:
> ...


Personally, I can't see the attraction. :boredom: I think that they look a bit numb! :sleep1:

Mike


----------



## Moustachio (Feb 3, 2011)

I might do a 7a38-style thread :wink2: once I've comlpeted my Giugiaro collection...might be waiting a long time though!

This is mine:










I love them for their oddness (and I'm a Giugiaro fan, especially his cars). People are always fascinated by it too... though you do end up sounding like a nerd/tw4t when you start talking about the Aliens connection.. even the wife looked at me as if I was mad when I paused Aliens halfway through to point out I had a similar watch ... I didn't bother pausing it again to show the pulsemeter :goof:

some people eh?!


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

I notice from comparing your photo:



Moustachio said:


> This is mine:


.... to the one currently on eBay (a 7A28-7009):



SEIKO7A38 said:


>


That yours is a JDM version (presumably a 7A28-7000 SSAY058) without 'Sports 100' and CHRONOGRAPH in block capitals.

Quite a few of them seem to have escaped from Japan.


----------



## Moustachio (Feb 3, 2011)

Yes, it was from Japan. .. best of all no customs charge :thumbsup:


----------



## Moustachio (Feb 3, 2011)

another one from the Netherlands

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/seiko-speedmaster-giugiaro-aliens-7a28-7000-rare-vintage-sports-100-/250903017722?pt=NL_Horloges&hash=item3a6afc38fa

This proper Ripley went for over Â£400 incomplete with missing button

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-Seiko-speedmaster-7A28-7000-chronograph-Aliens-very-rare-/120783902634?pt=Wristwatches&hash=item1c1f4817aa

I'd also been watching this Giugiaro ... watching his price slowly creep down.. but then someone bought it! Again over Â£400

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-SEIKO-7A28-7A00-GIUGIARO-DESIGN-JAPAN-MEGA-RARE-/180732680000?pt=Wristwatches&hash=item2a1481d740

Like I say it might take me a loooong time to complete the collection, cos I'm not prepared to pay that kind of money for them!


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Moustachio said:


> another one from the Netherlands
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/seiko-speedmaster-giugiaro-aliens-7a28-7000-rare-vintage-sports-100-/250903017722?pt=NL_Horloges&hash=item3a6afc38fa


That's the one I was referring to in the latter part of post # 17:



SEIKO7A38 said:


> Because last week, he listed a 7A28-7000 on eBay (presumably his own previous example) - item # 250897358533.
> 
> There were no takers at the original 375 Euros opening bid price :thumbsdown: but he's since re-listed it, as # 250903017722
> 
> ...


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Reverting back to the original subject of this thread, for a moment ....



SEIKO7A38 said:


> How about a truly rare version of 7A28 ?
> 
> Remember the Bridgestone Motorsport 7A28 from the Yahoo Japan Auctions thread ?
> 
> ...


Just noticed that there was a similar parallel thread started on SCWF, a couple of weeks after this one:

*A rare one - SEIKO 7A28-7160 by Honda F1*


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Before I delete them off my eBay watching page, a quick update on the auctions for those two black Aliens:

The 'Woot van Setten' example, somewhat misleadingly photographed and described, fitted with a black leather strap,

sold for a surprising *405 Euros* (approx. Â£352.91) after only 4 bids. I suspect the unwitting buyer may be disappointed.

See: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/250903017722?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_899wt_1059



bpc said:


> And yes, that's one epically sweet watch. Super rad! I'm sure he'll get a hefty sum for it.


The 'Epic Awesome' example on eBay in the States, with the cleverly written description and feature listing,

sold for a strong *$670.00* US (approx. Â£425.96) after 38 bids - a well-deserved result for the effort put into the listing.

What probably helped, is that the seller finally saw the light and opened the bidding to nominated international bidders.

See: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300606451870?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_581wt_1059


----------

